# New Tim Keller series on worship



## ColdSilverMoon (Aug 17, 2008)

For those of you considering purchasing a subscription to Tim Keller's sermons, he's starting a new series next week (August 24) titled "Liturgy - What we do in worship." The first is on the Call to Worship based on Psalm 147. Should be interesting.

He also had an amazingly good and convicting sermon tonight on the Letter to the Church in Laodicea. Well worth a listen...


----------

